# PARANOID...."NO JUST BEING SAFE"......lol



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I recently purchased a mag-float...as I was reading the back it had a break down of sizes for example...

MODELS UP TO L GLASS/THICKNESS MM
FLOAT 30 30 114 3/16" 5
FLOAT 125 125 473 3/8" 10
FLOAT 350 350 1,325 5/8" 16

MY TANKS ARE A 30, 15, 10, AND SOON A 46 BOW-FRONT. I PURCHASED THE FLOAT 350...BUT AM NOT TOO SURE WHETHER THE MAGNET WILL DAMAGE THE GLASS??? I DON'T THINK ANY OF THE TANKS I HAVE, HAVE A GLASS THICKNESS OF 5/8"....MAY SOUND SILLY TO SOME EXPERTS OUT THERE BUT I WANT TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE USING ONE OF THESE BAD BOYS....SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE HAS USED A BIGGER FLOAT ON A SMALLER TANK WITHOUT ISSUES....TIA....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i think the thickness of glass refers to how effective the mag-float is to clean the algae.

For example, if you are using the float 350, it is more effective to use it with glass thickness no more than 5/8". 

I could be wrong as I don't use them.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i'd only worry about the substrate getting wedged between the scrubber side and the glass. i left my magnet on once and my son drove it into the substrate then all overthe front of the glass.... lets just say i cant wait to replace the tank glass, despite the pain of replanting glosso and all my other plants


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Hmmmmm....never thought about the kids getting a hold of it and dragging it....ooooo i would be sooooo pissed off....my glass is in A+++++ condition and don't want anyone messing with it....lol. Perhaps I would be better off returning it and investing in a brush then. These floats are NOT cheap either dang I could buy like 5 brushes for the price of one of these. Charles...why do you choose not to...and what do you use? Neven sorry for your luck with kid draggin it across with gravel....ARGHHHHH :0


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

what i do now for cleaning near the substrate is use my tweezers and coarse aquarium sponge. i only use the magnet cleaner to get under areas where driftwood blocks my hand. I tend to use a nylon pot scrubber or coarse filter foam


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The bigger ones just have a stronger magnet. No matter what magnet you use, there is potential to damage the glass if something is between the magnet and the glass on either side. People don't realize actually how soft glass is when it comes to scratching. If you're careful, there's no reason you can't use it.

In answer to your question about Charles' choice, he doesn't have planted tanks. To tell you the truth, I bought one 6 years ago, and have not used it for 5 years since I started with CO2. If I get algae now, it's stuff that I can only scrape off with a razor blade (BBA or green spot) so the mag float is useless anyway.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

neven said:


> i'd only worry about the substrate getting wedged between the scrubber side and the glass. i left my magnet on once and my son drove it into the substrate then all overthe front of the glass.... lets just say i cant wait to replace the tank glass, despite the pain of replanting glosso and all my other plants


had the same problem, was told that putting filter floss between the inside part and the glass would solve the problem
but tbh i dont use it anymore since getting a few BN plecos they keep the glass and everything else super clean, i elastic banded a screwcumber to it and use it to feed the plecos now lol


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Perhaps I could do the same...use it to feed pleco's...what is a screwcumber....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

you can get them at Aprils theyre like a corkscrew used to weigh down veggies (no sharp point at the end tho)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...-make-feeding-fresh-veggies-even-easier-8497/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Perhaps I could do the same...use it to feed pleco's...what is a screwcumber....


Screwcumber by Opti-Fish - Home

And Mferko is right on there, I got all mine from April (I have 6 of them since I'm pleco freak).

You can also use brass bolts or stainless bolts as long as they aren't sharp.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I had 10 of them. But last I checked, I can only find 7. Careful where you put them otherwise they can go missing easily


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres a pic i just took after putting mine in  apparently cucumber is tastier than yam softened in the microwave, tho when i walked up with the camera one of the two in the background was on the yam









you can also see the scratches the thing can make when your not careful and get some substrate stuck in it :/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> heres a pic i just took after putting mine in  apparently cucumber is tastier than yam softened in the microwave, tho when i walked up with the camera one of the two in the background was on the yam


Not to stray too far off topic, but cukes have way less nutritional value than Zucchini, which have less value than Yams, per unit weight (and price, I might add). Just like how kids love chocolate, but they're better off eating broccoli.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Not to stray too far off topic, but cukes have way less nutritional value than Zucchini, which have less value than Yams, per unit weight (and price, I might add). Just like how kids love chocolate, but they're better off eating broccoli.


yeah, sounds about right, arent cukes negative calories when we eat them?
i usually feed em yams hoping they will keep the l144 nice and orange but theres 3 huge cucumbers in the fridge so thought id throw some of that on too lol

plus yams last a long time in the fridge + in the tank

are there any other good fruits or veggies i should try??


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx all for the input.....apr8 it mucho grande.....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Oh My Gosh.....how cute are those pleco's.....gotta get me some of those corkscrew thing-a-ma-bobs....how much for those screw thingys?


----------

